# Another newcomer to the PseudoDave household



## PseudoDave (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi all, I may as well introduce you all to one of my other favourite animals. I have kept and bred corn snakes (Elaphe guttata guttata) for many years now and today I got another little fella to add to my breeding lines in a couple of years. He is a 'Bubblegum Snow corn', het for many other colours so he should be a very good one for breeding. Not the best picture of him, but any picture of him is nice :wink:


----------



## Ian (Jun 26, 2005)

dave, what a cutie! Do you have many others??? He is a real sweet one, the colour is immense. Are you into herps as wel?? I keep laods of chams, geckos and a tort.....maybe we should chat sometime  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2005)

Great snake! I am also thinking of getting another snake.


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes the snkae is a cute one.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi all, cheers for the comments.

Due to a non-wanted and non-planned change of lifestyle last year I had to donate most of my herps to friends and breeders, however things have improved and I'm slowly building my collection back up. Ian, I've kept cornsnakes for years now, I also have a few firebellied toads and next week I'll be heading back into the realm of Tarantulas with a kind gift from a friend. At the moment I have three cornsnakes, all different colour phases, Caramel, Anerythristic and this Snow corn. I'm very much into Herps, so yeah we'll definately chat  What kind of Chams, geckos and torts do you keep Ian? A friend has got some Veiled's eggs incubating at the moment which should be due to hatch in august, so maybe, just maybe :wink: I'm also having to take care of an 82 year old spur thighed tortoise for an elderly lady at the moment, it hasnt fed since coming out of hibernation but it seems to be improving, slowly but surely.

Rick, get yourself a bubblegum snow corn like mine  

And thanks Dino, i'll pass that message on and i'm sure the snake will be flattered, hehe, i'll post some pics of the other two over the week as well.

Dave


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi again all. Well, yet again, I have another new edition. I have taken a picture but it's lighting at the moment so i'll get a better one tomorrow. She is an adult female Brachypelma bohemi, also known as the Mexican Fire leg, sometimes 'True red-leg'. It's a gorgeous tarantula, a bit grumpy and likes to flick hairs but so would I after being transported around all day. Now she is resting and chilling out, i'll get the fresh pics tomorrow when I feed her. What made it even better? It was a gift, from a very generous breeder, i'm happy as a kid on his first christmas at the moment  






Like i say, better pics tomorrow 8)


----------

